# Chris Paul flies down Brad Rhoades



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> NEW ORLEANS -- Normally one of the first sights upon arrival at a New Orleans Hornets game is Chris Paul on the court, getting in some early work.
> 
> More than 90 minutes before the third game of the Hornets' first-round playoff series against the Lakers Friday night, there was the familiar No. 3 Hornets jersey, dribbling back and forth across the floor.
> 
> Except it wasn't Paul bouncing the basketball. It was a 14-year-old high school freshman from New Hampshire who literally found himself filling Paul's shoes after following in Paul's footsteps with a basketball tribute to a deceased loved one.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/2011/news/story?id=6412099

Nice.


----------

